# In case things don't work out as planned..



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Today begins my last week here at my place of employment, after nearly thirty-one years. I'm certainly looking forward with mixed emotions. I have never been without a job in fifty years, counting military service. And, for awhile, I'll be off this forum, having no computer at home.

So, sometime this week will come my swan song here. I've enjoyed every minute, and every post. You all have brightened my day with your posts and comments. I have always tried to contribute something worthwhile, and I hope and pray that I have offended no one in doing so. I have spoken up for what I believe is right at times, and maybe rankled some. I won't apologize for speaking up, but will for any offense given.

I know only your user names used here, but feel as if I've made many friends in a brief time.

Thank you for your hospitality, and I pray that some day we may even meet face to face. I'd like that.

So, I'll sort of ride off into that sunset of retirement. Maybe.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Glad to have you around Bob. Don't be a stranger.....

Good luck with whatever road you choose to take.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Grab yourself a computer for home and get back with us as soon as you can. So long for now Bob.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Best of luck Mr. Wright...*

I wish you well Mr. Bob..........in all your future ventures & enjoy your retirement.
Offending folks ? I "have" noticed you have mentioned that a few times in your posts ......Naawwww, I think of it like this....remember no one is gonna agree with everybody. I'm sure I've offended some fellow members which was not my intent, but as I said "ya can't please everyone" so don't let that keep ya away. I've had to eat crow in here so I just offered my apologizes if needed and moved on...no big deal.
I'd gamble to say that this group of folks has a good sense of humor & thick skins for the most part. :smt023
Besides, if we all agreed with each other this would be a pretty dull forum.

Good luck..... Rusty Compass


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey! Well, good luck to U in the future. And, I hope you get a PC soon, or find one at your local library or something. Good luck!


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Get back*

with us soon.

Best of luck
Ron


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hey! Well, good luck to U in the future. And, I hope you get a PC soon, or find one at your local library or something. Good luck!


I know I can go to my local library, and I think Kinko's place has them.

A side note: When the first Kinko's opened here in Memphis, it was in a former dwelling house across from a shopping center. I never considered going in there for a long time. Why not?

I though it was a hair styling place.

Bob Wright


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats Bob...I hope you have a long and happy retirement, you deserve it I'm sure....I'll bet you'll be the type of person to be doing something else soon though...maybe some sort of hobby-job...just a hunch.  

Looking forward to seeing you back here. I enjoy your posts. If you want a good computer check out the Dell's...either at a store or at Dell.com...last 2 computers I've bought were Dells and I actually bought them online and they were delivered right to my door. Both are excellent. As for internet access it would depend on what is available in your area. I upgraded from dial-up to DSL a year ago and couldn't live without it now, espcially with all the large files and movies floating around here now....just stay away from AOL for Net access...they tend to want to exercise too much unnessary BS over your computer life.

Good luck Sir!!


- Buckeye


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

well Bob i do not post much just read and i shure have enjoyed reading all your posts you knoledge will be missed by me and by many others on this forum sorry to see you go


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Bob, no hard feelings from me. Even though we differ in what guns we like, we both like guns and shooting. I hope you differ from me in retirement, also. I tried it and didn't like, and started my own self employment. May God Bless you in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

May your ride be smooth..

W


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Bob, I've only just joined the forum but have probably already 'talked' to you more than anyone else. You need to make getting yourself set up on the internet one of your first retirement projects.

I'll expect to see you back some time in September! :mrgreen: 

Good luck, and have a great retirement. I'm sure you've earned it.

Bill


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Bob start dropping hints now that a nice computer would be just what you would like to have for a retirement present. The wife or daughter might just surprise you. For about the cost of a gun you can get a nice computer delieverd to the front door. Good luck in what ever you do. 
Baldy


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've enjoyed your trivia, educational pieces, and the fact that you know what you stand for.

Peace.

WM


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have found your posts to be very informative, and if you are ever in OK, let me buy you a cup of coffee. Hurry back, you will be missed.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

good luck you can get a laptop pretty cheap these days and be able to keep-up from home or any where.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Best of luck and enjoy your retirement, Bob.

I admit to being saddened to see you go. While you and I have different shooting interests, I've found your posts to be extremely insightful and always backed by a degree of real-world experience that is in very short supply on Internet forums, and in many facets of the shooting sports in general. The forum will be poorer with you gone.

As far as disagreements go, I don't think you've written anything that I'd take much issue with, though I tend to avoid the political and religious discussions. In any case, I consider all shooters my friends, since we all agree on the importance of the Second Amendment.

If your travels ever bring you to Yuma, drop me a line (if you can get to a computer). I'd be pleased to buy you a steak. Consider it payment for the wealth of knowledge you've shared with everyone on this forum.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope we get to see you again, Bob! I'll miss you while you are gone!


----------

